# Dai's ADA Mini L



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mini L - 4/24/13 (added Lily Pipes)*









*Mini L - 4/15/13:*









*First filled 3/2/13:*









*4g Cube - 5/7/13:*









*4g Cube - 4/15/13:*









*First filled - 3/10/13:*










*Mini L - Equipment:*
-ADA Mini L
-ADA Garden Mat
-ADA Aqua Soil New Amazonia Regular
-Archaea 36watt Light
-GLA Atomic V2 Regulator w/ 20oz Paintball
-Mr Aqua Diffuser
-Cal Aqua Drop Checker
-Eheim 2213 
-Seiryu Stone | HC

*4g Cube - Equipment:*
-TruaAqua 4g
-ADA Garden Mat
-Finnex Fugeray 10"
-ZooMed 501
-Eco Complete
-Small Unzan Stone | Singapore Moss (Foreground) | Peacock Moss (On Stone)


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice... Following!


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice start Dai.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Bluek24a4 said:


> Nice start Dai.




I agree nice start to this tank


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Why people like to have DSM? I always fail at DSM and always get a very nice grow with flooded tank. LOL if you got CO2 just flood your tank and let it grow.


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks peeps!


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

The Mini L,


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Tanks are looking good. I don't think that is dwarf hair grass. It looks like E. Belem hair grass. Got any closer pics?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

any update?


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry for the delay!

The Mini L,



















Bought 2 nano tanks today from a LFS (Wetspot Portland, OR), 4g cube & 3.5g (mini s style). Super cheap $$ (i couldn't resist , great quality, low iron and high clarity! 










Prices at my LFS were lil cheaper compared to online. For those who are interested,
1. http://www.truaqua.com/high-clarity-glass-aquarium-hca-12.html
2. http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-high-clarity-glass-cube-hcc-10.html

Sorry for the bad pics, using an iphone 5 / editing via instagram (follow www.instagram.com/daizor ^^)


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

nice work. tanks look clean. That hairgrass is still looking like belem. keep us updated, its gunna be interesting to see if it stays short.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great tanks - and great new (cheap) tanks.

I'm looking forward to reading about your experience with those Tru Aqua/AquaTop high-clarity tanks, as there seems to be little information on our forum about them at the moment.


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thnx guys!

Updates:

Mini L -
Day 1 | Day 15










The new 4g Cube at work - 
Finnex Fugeray 10
Zoomed 501
Eco Complete
Small Unzan stone










Will post pics of layout tmr ^^


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing layout photos for your new cube. 

Your Mini L is going to be awesome once the carpet grows in.


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Just finished the 4g cube at the office, 

-Singapore Moss
-Peacock Moss

Will be adding Cardinal Tetras or Neon Tetras, and maybe some guppies.










Thanks!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Scape looks nice so far.

Any particular reason you're using CO2 in a tank that's just moss? If you're concerned about lighting levels, you could use window screen to dim things.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

How are these going for you? any update?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> Scape looks nice so far.
> 
> Any particular reason you're using CO2 in a tank that's just moss? If you're concerned about lighting levels, you could use window screen to dim things.


Can't speak for him but I know that AFA in SF told me that CO2 and moss make a great pair. They do so low light setups but very high tech with just moss, or did last time I was in.


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Updates:

Took down the Mini M last week, hairgrass wasn't doing well and tons of algae...

It's been exactly a month since I filled the Mini L

2/22/13:









3/22/13:









Thanks!


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's a front shot of the cube I took earlier today ^^


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is terrific already! Love this sort of simple scape - even when people don't use some sort of "carpet" to cover up substrate. 

Have you considered adding a black background so the equipment disappears?

Looking forward to watching things develop. Great little tank.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks awesome! The rock is developing into a moss mountain, I like.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful. Love it.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

loving that cube! did you use glue to attach the moss to the large stone?


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Somewhatshocked - I would but my co workers wants to view from all angles ^^

Beedee - I used cotton sewing thread.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

daitran89 said:


> Here's a front shot of the cube I took earlier today ^^


your running co2? on a moss nano tank?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That moss carpet looks great, excellent job!


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

4/11/13 Updates:

Mini L - 
Not doing so well, getting a lot of green hair algae and some brown algae on glass, reduced lightning and co2 period from 8hr to 6hr, weekly water changes. If that doesn't work, ill probably try out API Algaefix (currently, there's no live stock in this tank) 











The 4g Cube at work -
Its been a month since fill, and the growth has been great. 

Live stock: 12 Blue Velvet shrimps and 1 cardinal tetra (had 2 jumpers!)

Ordered a set of 9mm aquaticmagic lily pipes, a few Rotala Colorata and Rotala sp. 'butterfly'.











Got one of my co worker into planted tanks ^_^, his 2.5g mini s style -


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you dosing Excel? If not, that will kill off the hair algae; I had the same problem with some of my dwarf baby tears early on but was able to get it taken care of with a bump in CO2 distribution in the tank during the day coupled with dosing Excel daily.

It took about 6-8 day to get rid of about 90% of it.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

The moss in your 4g looks so lush! Nice job bringing others into the hobby.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

very nicely done! love the moss carpet. 

what co2 are you running for your work tanks? still the same atomic or something new? what's your ph?


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Small update - 4/18/13

*Mini L -*
Great improvements in 1 week! HC's are bouncing back, added Rotala Colorata/Rotala Sp Mini Butterfly today in left back corner. Used API Algae fix and it works amazingly! See info below,

7hr light
co2 1.5 bps
Sunday: Pfertz M/N/Iron/Alagefix
Monday: Pfertz P/K
Tues: Nothing
Wed: Pfertz M/N/Iron
Thrs: Pfertz P/K/Algaefix
Fri: Nothing
Sat: Water change

*1 Week ago 4/11/13:*









*Today 4/18/13:*










*4g cube at work:*
Nothing much, just added a few Rotala Colorata/Rotala Sp Butterfly in the right back corner, still debating if should leave it or take it out. I kinda like the nice moss carpet only ^^











Bought another TruAqua 4g cube couple days ago for my room, i'm addicted -_-
Not sure what i'm gona do yet, stay tuned!










Thanks for looking!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Great start buddy!

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

What light are u using for the 4g cube?


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks herns!

@Soup12 - the 4g moss cube, i'm using finnex fugeray 10", as for my new 4g, Archaea 27watt.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

daitran89 said:


> thanks herns!
> 
> @Soup12 - the 4g moss cube, i'm using finnex fugeray 10", as for my new 4g, Archaea 27watt.


how's that light working out for you? I'm considering one for my 2.5G


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

daitran89 said:


> thanks herns!
> 
> @Soup12 - the 4g moss cube, i'm using finnex fugeray 10", as for my new 4g, Archaea 27watt.


Archaea 27w led? you talking about this light...

ARCHAEA COMPACT-PRO AQUATIC PLANT LED FIXTURE (FOR 20~30CM TANK)
SKU #: LED-17HL-X

Quantity of LED lamps: 3pcs
Color Temperature: Daylight (6000k~7000k)
Luminous Intensity: 170Lm per each LED
Total Power per fixture: 7.35W
Power per LED lamp: 2.45W
Input Power: AC120V-240V
Output Power: DC 12V
Power cord total length: 30 inches
Light Housing Dimension: (L 6-3/4"xW 3-1/8"xH 11/16")


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice java moss! Might be a toss-up between our tanks for whose moss is more epic


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks guys!

Update - 4/24/13

*Mini L- *
Added Lily Pipes today, looks much better!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

It does look better. You should trim that moss real low on the cube. It would look real clean if you trimmed the moss on the carpet and the rock, let it grow in real thick and short.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

hows the tanks doing? I'm curious to see the cube.


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Its good, needs a major trim tho.

here's a pic,


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I love the 4g moss tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

How are the tanks developing?

Look forward to seeing more photographs.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

How are you keeping the rotala colorata red?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Are the blues on on the Fugeray? Mine looks washed out, which is why I'm wondering. What brand are the lily pipes?


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the no updates in awhile! Here's a couple ^^

I redid the mesh a month ago in front cause I failed at trimming.... It's growing in slowly..










I haven't trimmed the back since I started and its jungle!










thanks!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

looks good man


----------



## Scouty (Mar 18, 2013)

Love the 4 gal cube!


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks guys!

Mini L update - Started this about 2 months ago, just doing a moss carpet cause its EASY (damn HC's, curse u!).. I know its a boring scape, hopefully there's potential of making it better, any thoughts ^^?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Moss carpet looks great. What type of moss? Also, does it attach to any of your hardscape on your own? I want to do a moss only tank with rocks but I am concerned it will attach to the rocks on it's own


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Moss carpet looks great. What type of moss? Also, does it attach to any of your hardscape on your own? I want to do a moss only tank with rocks but I am concerned it will attach to the rocks on it's own


Thanks! It's a mix of taiwan moss and peacock moss but mostly taiwan.

It's currently attached to SS mesh, i'm sure it will attach to hardscape if it grows alots


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Small Update - 

Mini L - Nothin much, added a few Ludwigia sp red.









4g Cube - Got some OEBT's! 


















cheers!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

That moss is BOSS!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Love that you're keeping the cube going. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

My apologies if I missed this somewhere, I skimmed back a couple pages, but what happened to the Lily pipes on the mini L? Just curious why you're using a c2 now? Tanks look great though!


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks guys!

@Brian - I took it down when i redid my mini L, I was planning to use again but got lazy haha. When I start my other 4g cube (hopefully soon), i'll add the C2 to it and add back the 2213 setup for the mini L ^_^


Added some mini xmass moss to the mini L to see if i can grow them ^^


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Found a great deal on craigs today, bought a brand new ADA 45-C (24g) for $100 bucks!!!

Not sure what i'm gona do with it yet ^_^


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

pic updates ^^


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Hey brother, tanks look amazing! What do you do to get your moss looking that AWESOME? Do you use ferts or excel or pressurized C02?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great. You should trim that moss real low and level like a football field.

I saw that tank online, thought about grabbing that thing. Nice work. Any update on the new cube?


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

My cube needs a major trim!

Day 1 (March 10, 2013),










And Now....


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

sure does, time to trim it and make a few dollars.


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

The Mini L, did a minor trim.


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

my uncle crs tank, 20g


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Moss for years...


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry for the no updates guys! 

Took down my office 4g cube tank last friday because we're in the process of moving to a newer/much larger office =D

Planning to set it up again once we're settled in, probably in couple weeks. Layout will be REALLY simple, mostly driftwood.

I just got my driftwood package from Tom, soo many great selections!!









To be continued....


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mini L, what do you guys think?

Option 1:









Option 2: 









Option 3:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I like option 1


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Currently,


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This looks terrific!

Gonna add a background of any sort?


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Agreed, a solid background is a must on this tank! Looks awesome though!


somewhatshocked said:


> This looks terrific!
> 
> Gonna add a background of any sort?


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks guys.

what do you guys recommend for a background? What type/color


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

I went to the dollar store and got a bunch of different poster boards of various colours and cut them to size. It was a great experiment and only cost about $6 for 5 different backdrops. At the moment I am loving a dark blue background.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Just ordered a frosted film background for my tank. I'm not big on colors to interfere with the setup but the frosted adds to the modern look of rimless tanks such as yours.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If it were me, I'd go black or as dark as possible to help hide the equipment in the back. 

Poster board definitely works well. So does construction paper.

My favorite is cheap adhesive shelf liner. Just use an old gift card or ruler to smooth out the bubbles as you're applying it. Then use a razor blade to trim off the excess. If there are bubbles you can't smooth out, use the blade to slice them and then just stick a bit more of the vinyl on to hide the cut. Has worked really well for me. 

Can be picked up at Home Depot or any big box store for less than $10. The most recent kind I've been buying looks like faux leather on the surface but the back (the part that sticks to the tank and is visible) is completely smooth.


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Darn, i shouldve went darker haha. I bought a frosted film on amazon and just installed it earlier. It's not too bad, still see the HOB filter ^^


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks pretty great! You can always change it in the future if you want. 

I'm loving all that moss.


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cool looking moss! what type is it?


----------

